# Ko lanta



## jeff67 (May 17, 2011)

Can anyone tell me best and cheapest way to get visa stamp from ko lanta, got a 3 multi tentry visa.so get 60 days with out worrying.but need to start thinking and planning ahead.

Cheers


----------



## fun fun (May 21, 2011)

jeff67 said:


> Can anyone tell me best and cheapest way to get visa stamp from ko lanta, got a 3 multi tentry visa.so get 60 days with out worrying.but need to start thinking and planning ahead.
> 
> Cheers




hi jeff,

not 100% sure i understand your question but ill do my best.

i think you mean you are in koh lantra now?? or you will be?? and you will then need to get a visa?

if that is the above case, you just go to your nearsest border the border to Hat Yai and cross in to malayisia, then stright back in thailand and you get another 60 days.

or you can fly out if funds arnt a problem to say kl or cambodia etc and just come back in.

if visa's are new to you always remeber that altho you get 3 x entrys, your visa itselfe will expire and this catches many people out at the border, please read your visa stamp it says somthing like "enter before date" but it means what it says, if it says enter before jan 22 , you must be in jan 21, or you lose 45 days mate.

good luck if i got any bits wrong or didnt understand you question properly just ask agaim mate.

chris


----------



## jeff67 (May 17, 2011)

daughter going 7th june,just worried about her cheers,posted on dif thread.


----------



## fun fun (May 21, 2011)

ahhh i think i just relpy to that mate??


----------

